# Dr Efstathios Diakos - Origin



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just wondering has anyone had any experience of Dr Diakos at the Origin Clinic? Have appointment tomorrow and would appreciate any comments. 

J x


----------



## theep (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Journey

I'm currently having treatment under Dr Diakos in Origin.  He's lovely, he is Greek but his English is perfect.  He spends lots of time with you, answers all questions in great detail.  I first saw him after my egg collection as I had OHSS and he was brilliant, very sympathetic and knowledgeable, and am currently under him for FET.  I saw him yesterday and he was as pleasent as ever!
If you have any questions that I can answer I'd be happy to help.
Good luck tomorrow, x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Journey

Good luck for tomorrow

Jillyhen x


----------



## theep (Jun 7, 2011)

Journey, have a look at this link for an article in todays Irish News on Origin and Dr Diakos

http://www.originfertilitycare.com/fs/doc/news/11-12-13-irish-news.pdf

/links


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Theep, I'm being nosey and just read that article - it says that Origin has just opened in Belfast - I thought it had been on the go for years?  Am I being dumb or am I reading this wrong


----------



## theep (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Tessy, yeh I'm not sure what that's all about, they've been open 10 years according to their website!

Hope you're keeping well, x

Journey, hope all went well today, x


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey theep, Jillyhen & Tessykins, 

Met with Dr Diakos yesterday and he was really really lovely. He spent so much time with us and did not rush us in any way at all.  He seemed very happy with all my tests and just said because i have a high AMH of 33 i will be on a very low dose 112.5 iu.  He going to do my cycle different from RFC, no sniffers or down reg, just injecting few days after AF arrives!! But in the meantime he wants to do an "in house" (as he called it) Seme Anaylsis, told my DH to say away for alcohol, baths, cycling so we going to wait until about February time before getting SA done and give the little swimmers some time!! 

Sorry for waffling on!! Thanks so much for listening 

Hope all is well with yous??

J x x


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Theep - Just seen on another post you getting ET today - Good Luck x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Journey

We found with origin that you are treated like a number and they do listen and explain things to you..  Lets hope 2012 is the year for us..

Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Jillyhen i so hope you are right!! 2012 will be our year     

I really found the Dr yesterday to be very understanding and took time to listen and explain!! 

J x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

We where the same

Big difference between Dr Heasley & Dr McManus.. Dr heasley was lovely, and as Dr Diakous he explained averything in details and different options etc.

Jillyhen


----------

